# حصريا كورس محاضرات القياسات الميكانيكية و metrology (pdf)



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله تعالى 

ستجدون 29 محاضرة من أكبر الجامعات الهندية

فى القياسات الميكانيكية و المترولوجى
و هى بالفعل محاضرات مفيدة و فيها حاجات لا تدرس فى الجامعات العربية

طرق قياس جيدة

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Mechanical Measurements and Metrology.php​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## حافظ العوض (14 يناير 2010)

جزااك الله خير ولك منى كل الشكر


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

حافظ العوض قال:


> جزااك الله خير ولك منى كل الشكر



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم

و اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت من هذا العلم و ينفع الله بك الأمة الاسلامية
ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## محيي الدين بوحزام (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزك اللة كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

ahmad-1976 قال:


> مشكور وجزك اللة كل خير اخي العزيز



* يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​*​​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
*​


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو الاس (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يهندسة علي الموضوع


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​ 

كل عام و انتم بخير
​



*كل عام و أنتم بخير​*

*و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع*​​
​
​




اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## simko (7 فبراير 2010)

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

simko قال:


> يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا



يعطيك العافية 
كلك ذوق​


----------



## ENG ADEL 801 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

eng adel 801 قال:


> شكرا لك



جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى

" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

nartop قال:


> مشششششششششششششششششكووووور وبارك الله فيك



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (12 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## elghandour 1 (17 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

elghandour 1 قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (20 مارس 2010)

عبدالله الجنابي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (2 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## mbaskoot (6 أبريل 2010)

thgssssssssss


----------



## captainhass (6 أبريل 2010)

mbaskoot قال:


> thgssssssssss



* جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## عبد الله المصري (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

عبد الله المصري قال:


> شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات المفيدة



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## crazy1988 (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (25 أبريل 2010)

crazy1988 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور


 

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكَ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاءِ، وأوفاهُ، وأجزلهُ.


----------



## captainhass (28 أبريل 2010)

أبو أنس الأنصاري قال:


> جزاكَ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاءِ، وأوفاهُ، وأجزلهُ.



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (29 أبريل 2010)

عبدالله الجنابي قال:


> جزااك الله خير



*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​ 

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك و صحتك قبل سقمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​​



اللهم وفق طلاب العلم فى امتحاناتهم
​


كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحبه و ترضاه
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (24 مايو 2010)

عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااا



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (10 يونيو 2010)

عبدالله الجنابي قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (20 يونيو 2010)

ahmed_gamal قال:


> شكرا جزاك الله خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## السعيد ابوالوفا (8 يوليو 2010)

اين المحاضرات


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

السعيد ابوالوفا قال:


> اين المحاضرات



اتبع الرابط اخى الكريم و ستجد المحاضرات ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (16 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## مصطفى فاصل (21 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## captainhass (21 يوليو 2010)

مصطفى فاصل قال:


> الف شكر ياباشا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (22 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## captainhass (3 أغسطس 2010)

أحمد دعبس قال:


>





جزاكم الله كل خير م.أحمد دعبس

و مبروك عليك التخرج​


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ahmed shawky (6 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## captainhass (7 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed shawky قال:


>





جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير​ 



كل عام و انتم بخير
​


*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## captainhass (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد دعبس قال:


> *جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*



جزاكم الله كل خير م. أحمد دعبس
بارك الله فيكم
و الله انى أحبك فى الله​


----------



## captainhass (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## حمودة تو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا الموضوع*


----------



## captainhass (9 أكتوبر 2010)

حمودة تو قال:


> *الف شكر على هذا الموضوع*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ماجد نجم (20 أبريل 2011)

شكر خاص للقائمين على هذا الموقع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## captainhass (1 مايو 2011)

ahmed shawky قال:


>



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## همس النجوم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس تسلم ايدك


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2011)

همس النجوم قال:


> ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس تسلم ايدك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## MHDWASEL (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## sabah80 (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا عيوني


----------



## بسام المسكي (3 يناير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل عندي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## engineer (4 يناير 2014)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

